# دروس فى العقيدة المسيحية



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2012)

نطلب من ادارة المنتدى تنظيم دروس فى العقيدة المسيحية لنا نحن المتنصرون والمتنصرات لان ظروف معظمنا صعبة جدا والكثير منا لا يستطيعون الذهاب الى الكنيسة ونريد ان نتعلم كل شىء عن المسيحية اسسس المسيحية وعن الصلاة وعن الصوم وعن الكتاب المقدس دروس تكون ممنهجة وليست عشوائية ندرس منهج معين بترتيب يحقق لنا النمو الروحى


----------



## thebreak-up (10 أغسطس 2012)

*انا معك في الاقتراح. صحيح انه في كتير مواضيع تنموية روحية في المنتدى بس كلها مبعثرة ما بين ساحات المنتدى ومليئة بالنقاشات. ياريت الادارة توافق. شكرا لفكرتك الرائعة. *


----------



## Abdel Messih (10 أغسطس 2012)

مؤيد  :286:


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2012)

بنعمة الرب سنبدا سلسلة طويلة من الدروس في اساسيات الايمان المسيحي والتي خططنا للمباشرة فيها من فترة طويلة


----------



## aymonded (11 أغسطس 2012)

سلام لكم يا أجمل إخوة احباء
هناك دروس آبائية كانت مقدمه للموعوظين قبل المعمودية، مثل عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي للموعوظين، وبإذن يسوع هاكتبه على المنتدى قريباً جداً، وهناك دراسة كاملة عن الذبائح في العهد القديم والناحيه التطبيقية فيها على صليب الرب وقيامته، وهي مهمة للغاية لكل من يريد أن يعرف أساس منهج الخلاص الثمين والعظيم، وهي موجوده في المنتدى منذ فترة ولم تكتمل بعد، وموجود أيضاً موضوع مدخل للكتاب المقدس ولم يكتمل بعد، وعموماً هذه الفكرة ممتازه فعلاً وهي احتياج لكثيرين، ولكنها تحتاج فقط لتنظيم وتنسيق لتعم الفائدة على الجميع، ولكن اتمنى من اللي هايمسكها يأخذه من جهة الخبرة وليست مجرد دراسة أكاديمية فكرية، بل كخبرة وحياة لنمو النفس في حياتها الروحية لتدخل في معاينه مجد الله بوجه مكشوف للتغير لصورة مجد الرب، النعمة معكم جميعاً آمين
​


----------

